# Brasilia/Rossi RR45 strip down and refurb photos...



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

After I got hold on my first commercial grinder, I took it apart, stripped most of it down for a thorough clean and polish, then rebuilt it. I thought some of you might like to see the components an RR45 is made from. There is some solid engineering in there and the heart of the machine is really quite serious... I now know that a commercial grinder is the way forward...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice job!

Thanks for sharing the photos too


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

That's an amazing job. Looks impressive when you see all the parts laid out.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

well done. Looks like you did a thorough job.

very nice grinder:good:


----------



## BigG (Jan 18, 2018)

This my first post and I am not sure of the merits of replying to a five year old thread! I have just bought a 2003 Brasilia RR45 for fifty quid and it needs a major clean, so I am considering a full dismantle. I am quite looking forward to this but can find no real advice or any sort of step-by-step guide. Your photos, Limes, would be a real help but I have no idea if they are still available or how to go about accessing them. Unless you've moved, I could always just nip down the road as I am also in Winchester.

I will also need a new set of burrs as the existing ones are quite polished at the edge. There was an old thread about sourcing them from the actual burr factory, but that was years ago.

If anyone has any advice on either aspect, I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm just doing the same thing, mines repainted & I'm awaiting parts from a company called Give it the beans ltd in Hook Hampshire. Adrian has been very helpful in sourcing parts for me inc a smaller hopper. Currently half way through converting to the octopus funnel.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

BigG said:


> This my first post and I am not sure of the merits of replying to a five year old thread! I have just bought a 2003 Brasilia RR45 for fifty quid and it needs a major clean, so I am considering a full dismantle. I am quite looking forward to this but can find no real advice or any sort of step-by-step guide. Your photos, Limes, would be a real help but I have no idea if they are still available or how to go about accessing them. Unless you've moved, I could always just nip down the road as I am also in Winchester.
> 
> I will also need a new set of burrs as the existing ones are quite polished at the edge. There was an old thread about sourcing them from the actual burr factory, but that was years ago.
> 
> If anyone has any advice on either aspect, I would greatly appreciate the help.


Have a look at my thread on my old Rossi. Plus an exploded diagram. Then take pics of everything you take a part. It's not tricky at all. Have you shorted the hopper and doser cables. Rest is just cleaning.

Get an octopus funnel if single dosing. See the SJ thread fit that one.


----------



## BigG (Jan 18, 2018)

Many thanks Jacko. I will look at this. When you say 'shorted the hopper and doser cables', what do you mean? I was just going to disassemble them then re-install them afterwards although I can't ever see the doser cut-out coming into play.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

BigG said:


> Many thanks Jacko. I will look at this. When you say 'shorted the hopper and doser cables', what do you mean? I was just going to disassemble them then re-install them afterwards although I can't ever see the doser cut-out coming into play.


This just means it will work with out the hopper and the lid on the doser. So easier for single dosing as can weigh down the beans to prevent popcorning and brush out the grinds to prevent retention.

It's really simple if look at the pics from my thread.


----------



## BigG (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks again,

At the risk of making a complete fool of myself (not for the first time), how do I access the photos? I have found the thread but can't see any photos or link to them.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

BigG said:


> Thanks again,
> 
> At the risk of making a complete fool of myself (not for the first time), how do I access the photos? I have found the thread but can't see any photos or link to them.


Are you using Tapatalk?


----------



## BigG (Jan 18, 2018)

Sorry Badgerman - I haven't a clue what Tapatalk is.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

BigG said:


> Thanks again,
> 
> At the risk of making a complete fool of myself (not for the first time), how do I access the photos? I have found the thread but can't see any photos or link to them.


The pics will show up in the thread, hopefully! Is it this thread?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here's that Rossi thread by Badgerman, @BigG


----------



## BigG (Jan 18, 2018)

Many thanks, I've got them now and they're really good pics.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's a picture of mine I've just finished


----------

